# Tinkers Creek off Cuyahoga



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone ever catch anything in that tributary off the Hoga? I'm wondering if they might go up that stream? Just looking for a place to go that isn't so rain filled.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

they should go up any creek thats attached to a trib that enters the lake


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Any ditch, creek, whatever that is connected to the lake in any way, be a through a trib or direct flow into the lake, and does not have a limiting factor such as an impassable dam before it will have a run of steelhead. Short answer yes.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Drove over tinkers this morning, high and dirty, not fishable


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Drove by today and you're right, it's pretty bleak looking. I am going to come back though if the rain ever stops!


----------

